# [Wertschätzung] Werks ES Rahmen 2008



## B4umkuch3n (27. Mai 2013)

Servus,
Ich hoffe der Thread ist im richtigen Bereich, aber wenn jemand weiß was ein Rose Rahmen noch Wert ist dann ihr.

Es handelt sich um einen Werks es Rahmen aus einem 2008er Werks es-800 Ltd.

Normale gebrauchsspuren und keine schweren Stürze.
Der verbaute Dämpfer ist ein manitou swinger Air x4. 







MfG
Kuchen


----------



## fuxy (27. Mai 2013)

50 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B4umkuch3n (27. Mai 2013)

Dann kann ich ihn mir auch gleich an die Wand hängen oder einschmelzen


----------



## -MIK- (28. Mai 2013)

50â¬ ist ein Scherz gewesen, poste doch mal Bilder, dann kann man mehr sagen. Allein der DÃ¤mpfer ist die 50â¬ ja noch wert.


----------



## saturno (28. Mai 2013)

fuxy schrieb:


> 50â¬ ?



aber incl. versichertem versand immer wieder kalsse, wie manch ein user die 5 tacken fÃ¼r den bikemarkt umgehen mÃ¶chte.


----------



## B4umkuch3n (28. Mai 2013)

-MIK- schrieb:


> 50 ist ein Scherz gewesen, poste doch mal Bilder, dann kann man mehr sagen. Allein der Dämpfer ist die 50 ja noch wert.


Wenn das Bild oben nicht reicht für eine grobe Einschätzung, kann ich Morgen nochmal genauere Bilder machen.


----------



## -MIK- (28. Mai 2013)

Sorry, hatte ich von der Firma aus nicht gesehen, blÃ¶der Contentfilter...

Der Rahmen sieht doch noch super aus, wÃ¼rde es einmal mit DÃ¤mpfer fÃ¼r 250â¬ versuchen.


----------



## fuxy (28. Mai 2013)

Oder bei Ebay, dann weißt du genau was der Wert ist


----------



## B4umkuch3n (28. Mai 2013)

Danke fÃ¼r die Antworten.

250â¬ hÃ¶rt sich doch ganz gut an.
Ebay mÃ¶chte ich eher nicht, kann mehr kann aber eben auch weniger werden.


----------

